# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Chuyên phòng Vinpearland - Nha Trang với nhiều chương trình khuyến mãi hấp dẫn,giá rẻ

## msdiep

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## dieptour

Kính mời các bạn qua số *52 – Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội( đi qua chùa Ngũ Xã khoảng 3m – 4m)* để cùng thưởng thức lẩu *“Riêu cua bắp bò – sườn sụn”*. Với giá cả bình dân nhưng lấy chất lượng món ăn lên hàng đầu, bên cạnh đó là thái độ phục vụ chuyên nghiệp,nhã nhặn, nhiệt tình, vui vẻ; Chỗ ngồi rộng rãi, thoải mái (không sợ thời tiết mưa hay gió lạnh); có chỗ để xe (để được cả ôtô). Tại sao bạn không thử một lần tới đây để cảm nhận điều đó nhỉ ? Chắc chắn sẽ không để các bạn thất vọng.
 Liên hệ trực tiếp với *Ms Diệp: 0947025490* hoặc *Mr Ngọc: 0972367557* để nhận được giá hấp dẫn và đầy bất ngờ. Quán bắt đầu bán từ 18h30’. Kính mong các bạn cùng tới thưởng thức..
*Chú ý*: Quán nhận cả việc giao hàng tới tận nhà có quý khách hàng (miễn phí vận chuyển trong bán kính 5km)

----------


## poohtravel

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## msdiep

*Du lịch K9 Đá Chông – Đền Thờ Bác Hồ*
*( Thời gian: 1 ngày, khởi hành bằng ô tô)*
_Khu di tích K9 – Đá Chông, nơi Bác Hồ cùng Trung ương Đảng đã từng làm việc và đây cũng là nơi gìn giữ thi hài của Báctrong những năm Lăng Chủ Tịch chưa khánh thành. K9 Đá Chông nằm trong khu rừng nguyên sinh thuộc quần thể núi Ba Vì, có độ cao 150m so với mực nước biển._

*Lịch Trình và nội dung hoạt động:*
06h00: Xe và hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn.
06h15: Khởi hành đi đền thờ Bác Hồ.
09h30: Quý khách đến nơi, đoàn tổ chức lễ dâng hương tưởng niện Bác Hồ tại Đền Thờ Bác Hồ ( theo nghi thức trọng thể).
   + Cứ 05 đại biểu danh dự thay mặt đoàn lên dâng hương
11h00: Quý khách lên xe khởi hành đi khu K9 – Đá Chông, đến nơi nghỉ ăn trưa tại khu di tích Đá Chông.
13h30: Sau khi ăn trưa đoàn thăm khu di tích Trung ương thời kỳ chống Mỹ (Đá Chông- Ba Vì)
   + Nghe giới thiệu về khu di tích Đá Chông( nơi Bác Hồ đã chọn nơi đây làm an toàn khu cho Trung Ương thời kỳ chống Mỹ).
   + Thăm phòng ở, phòng làm việc của Bộ chính Trị và Bác Hồ.
   + Thăm nơi bảo quản, gìn giữ thi hài của Bác Hồ từ năm 1969- 1975.
15h30: Quý khách lên xe khởi hành về Hà Nội.
18h00: Về đến Hà Nội, chia tay kết thúc chương trình, hẹn gặp lại quý khách.

*Giá trọn gói cho 1 khách : 380.000VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 30 khách)*

*Mức giá trên bao gồm:*
*1.Phương tiện:* Xe ôtô đời mới có máy lạnh , âm thanh hiện đại
*2.Mức ăn :* 80 000đ/bữa ăn trưa, Nước uống trên xe.
*3.Hướng dẫn viên:* Phục vụ nhiệt tình, thành thạo, chu đáo.
*4.Vé tham quan:* Tại khu di tích và phí xin giấy phép của ban quản lý Lăng.
*5.Bảo hiểm:*Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch

*Mức giá trên chưa bao gồm:*
1. Quý khách tự chuẩn bị lễ để dâng hương.Thuế VAT, các chi phí ngoài chương trình...
*2.* Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 – dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn chung bố mẹ); 5 -  dưới 11 tuổi: tính 75%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng); 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## dieptour

Tiết trời se lạnh, không có gì hạnh phúc và ấm áp bằng việc quây quần với người thân và bạn bè của mình bên nồi lẩu nóng hổi. Nhất là mỗi khi gió mùa về, cộng với tiết trời mưa buồn, lúc đấy ta lại càng cảm thấy quý giá những giây phút được thưởng thức món ăn bên người thân và bạn bè. Với nồi lẩu thơm ngon, nóng hổi làm cho chúng ta quên đi cái cảm giác giá lạnh mà thay vào đấy là sự ấm cúng. Tại sao chúng ta lại không thử cảm giác đấy nhỉ ?

 Kính mời các bạn qua số *52 – Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội( đi qua chùa Ngũ Xã khoảng 3m – 4m)* để cùng thưởng thức lẩu *“Riêu cua bắp bò – sườn sụn”*. Với giá cả bình dân chỉ với 169.000đ/nồi nhưng lấy chất lượng món ăn lên hàng đầu, bên cạnh đó là thái độ phục vụ chuyên nghiệp,nhã nhặn, nhiệt tình, vui vẻ; Chỗ ngồi rộng rãi, thoải mái (không sợ thời tiết mưa hay gió lạnh); có chỗ để xe (để được cả ôtô). Tại sao bạn không thử một lần tới đây để cảm nhận điều đó nhỉ ? Chắc chắn sẽ không để các bạn thất vọng.
 Liên hệ trực tiếp với *Ms Diệp: 0947025490* hoặc *Mr Ngọc: 0972367557* để nhận được giá hấp dẫn và đầy bất ngờ. Quán bắt đầu bán từ 18h30’. Kính mong các bạn cùng tới thưởng thức.. tại Quán Ngọc Diệp chuyên lẩu “Riêu cua – bò – sườn sụn” 52 Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Ngũ Xã – Hà Nội.
*Chú ý*: Quán nhận cả việc giao hàng tới tận nhà có quý khách hàng (miễn phí vận chuyển trong bán kính 5km)

----------


## poohtravel

Tiết trời se lạnh, không có gì hạnh phúc và ấm áp bằng việc quây quần với người thân và bạn bè của mình bên nồi lẩu nóng hổi. Nhất là mỗi khi gió mùa về, cộng với tiết trời mưa buồn, lúc đấy ta lại càng cảm thấy quý giá những giây phút được thưởng thức món ăn bên người thân và bạn bè. Với nồi lẩu thơm ngon, nóng hổi làm cho chúng ta quên đi cái cảm giác giá lạnh mà thay vào đấy là sự ấm cúng. Tại sao chúng ta lại không thử cảm giác đấy nhỉ ?

 Kính mời các bạn qua số *52 – Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội( đi qua chùa Ngũ Xã khoảng 3m – 4m)* để cùng thưởng thức lẩu *“Riêu cua bắp bò – sườn sụn”*. Với giá cả bình dân chỉ với 169.000đ/nồi nhưng lấy chất lượng món ăn lên hàng đầu, bên cạnh đó là thái độ phục vụ chuyên nghiệp,nhã nhặn, nhiệt tình, vui vẻ; Chỗ ngồi rộng rãi, thoải mái (không sợ thời tiết mưa hay gió lạnh); có chỗ để xe (để được cả ôtô). Tại sao bạn không thử một lần tới đây để cảm nhận điều đó nhỉ ? Chắc chắn sẽ không để các bạn thất vọng.
 Liên hệ trực tiếp với *Ms Diệp: 0947025490* hoặc *Mr Ngọc: 0972367557* để nhận được giá hấp dẫn và đầy bất ngờ. Quán bắt đầu bán từ 18h30’. Kính mong các bạn cùng tới thưởng thức.. tại Quán Ngọc Diệp chuyên lẩu “Riêu cua – bò – sườn sụn” 52 Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Ngũ Xã – Hà Nội.
*Chú ý*: Quán nhận cả việc giao hàng tới tận nhà có quý khách hàng (miễn phí vận chuyển trong bán kính 5km)

----------


## msdiep

*Du lịch đền Gióng – Cổ Loa* 
*(Thời gian: 1 ngày, phương tiện Ô tô)*

_Khu di tích lịch sử Đền Sóc nằm trên núi Vệ Linh, xã Phù Linh, huyện Sóc Sơn, Hà Nội, đền thờ đức Thánh Gióng. Tương truyền, sau khi đánh đuổi giặc ngoại xâm tới chân núi Vệ Linh cũng là lúc đuổi sạch bóng quân thù khỏi bờ cõi nước Nam, Thánh Gióng để..._
*Chương trình chi tiết:*
*Sáng:* 07h30 Xe và Hướng dẫn của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* viên đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi đền Sóc - nơi thờ Phù Đổng Thiên Vương, một trong tứ bất tử trong tín ngưỡng dân gian Việt Nam.
*08h30*: Đến Đền Sóc, làm lễ dâng hương, nghe giới thiệu về khu di tích, sự tích Thánh Gióng.
*10h00*: Quý khách tham quan, tìm hiểu về khu di tích.
*11h30*: Quý khách ăn trưa, nghỉ ngơi.
*13h30*: Xe đưa Quý khách trở về Cổ Loa. Tại đây quý khách lần lượt đi dâng hương tại Đền Thượng, Giếng Ngọc, Đình Ngự Triều.
*16h00:* Quý khách lên xe trở về. 17h30 Xe trả khách tại điểm hẹn, kết thúc chuyến thăm quan du lịch.
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 350.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn 40 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
*Giá trên bao gồm:*
- Phương tiện: Xe ôtô đời mới có máy lạnh, âm thanh hiện đại. 
- Mức ăn: 80.000đ/ bữa chính  (1 bữa trưa).
- Hướng dẫn viên: Chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ nhiệt tình, thành thạo, chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyến.
- Vé thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh 
-  Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour, phí bảo hiểm mức đền bù tối đa là 10 000 000đ/ người.
- Khuyến mại : Nước uống trên xe.
*Giá trên không bao gồm:*
- Thuế VAT, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân.
-  Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 –  5 tuổi: miễn phí; 6 -  11 tuổi: tính 50%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng); 12 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.
_* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào đầu tuần - cuối tuần và phụ thuộc vào số lượng đoàn._

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp* 
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## msdiep

Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang
Vinpearland Resort
Giá phòng: 230 USD
Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp
Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
Thông tin dịch vụ:
* Dịch vụ phòng 24h
* Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
* Nhà hàng
* Bar / quầy 
* Dịch vụ giặt ủi
* Bàn thông tin 24h
- Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## poohtravel

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## msdiep

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## dieptour

*Du lịch Chùa Hương* 
*(Thời gian: 1 ngày, phương tiện ôtô)*

_Khu danh lam thắng cảnh Chùa Hương nổi tiéng với hội Chùa Hương hàng năm bắt đầu từ sau tết Nguyên đán kéo dài đến tháng ba âm lịch. Du khách sẽ được ngắm nhìn cảnh núi cao rừng thẳm, suối dài được kết hợp hài hoà, xếp đặt tài tình giữa một vùng đồng bằng ruộng lúa xanh tươi. Người Việt Nam - Phật tử hãy đến Chùa Hương để lễ cầu Phật, cầu phúc và để được hoà mình với thiên nhiên cao rộng._
*Chương trình chi tiết:*
*06h30:* Xe Ô tô và hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Chùa Hương, sau 2 giờ đi ô tô đến bến Đục thì dừng xe để chuyển sang đi thuyền dọc suối Yến Vĩ chừng 3km tới chùa Thiên Trù. Leo núi 2 giờ thăm động Hương Tích nơi chúa Trịnh Sâm đến vãn cảnh động đã tự tay đề năm chữ Hán lên cửa động _"Nam thiên đệ nhất động"_ là nơi phong cảnh hữu tình thờ đức Phật Quan Thế Âm Bồ Tát,đi xuống 1 giờ sau đó nghỉ ăn trưa tại nhà hàng MAI LÂM, chùa Thiên Trù.
Sau khi ăn trưa du khách lên thăm quan và thắp hương tại chùa Thiên Trù – Bếp của Trời
*Chiều:* Quay trở lại thuyền về bến lên xe ôtô về Hà nội.
*18h00:* Xe đưa quý khách về tới Hà nội. Kết thúc chuyến du lịch
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 380.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn 40 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
*Giá trên bao gồm:*
- Phương tiện: Xe ôtô đời mới có máy lạnh, âm thanh hiện đại. 
- Mức ăn: 80.000đ/ bữa chính  (1 bữa trưa).
- Hướng dẫn viên: Chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ nhiệt tình, thành thạo, chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyến.
- Vé thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh 
- Thuyền tham quan theo chương trình
-  Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour, phí bảo hiểm mức đền bù tối đa là 10 000 000đ/ người.
- Khuyến mại : Nước uống trên xe.
*Giá trên không bao gồm:*
- Thuế VAT, điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân.
- Cáp treo khứ hồi.
-  Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 –  4 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 5 -  10 tuổi: tính 50%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.
_* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào đầu tuần - cuối tuần và phụ thuộc vào số lượng đoàn._


*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp* 
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com*

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------

